# Deputy Sheriff Shandon Wright



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy Sheriff Shandon Wright

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Pierce County Sheriff's Department
Washington*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 3, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 29
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Duty related illness
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, March 2, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Shandon Wright died from complications following surgery to repair an injury sustained in an assault while on duty.

He was recovering at home after having surgery the previous day when he began having trouble breathing. Paramedics were sent to the home but were unable to resuscitate him.

Deputy Wright had served with the Pierce County Sheriff's Department for five years. He is survived by his wife and 2-year-old daughter.

Agency Contact Information
Pierce County Sheriff's Department
930 Tacoma Avenue South
First Floor
Tacoma, WA 98402

Phone: (253) 798-7530

_*Please contact the Pierce County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Deputy Wright


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Mister Farcus (Feb 27, 2011)

May God rest his soul and comfort his family.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

